# So I have decided that I will eat almost anything



## Andres

I am currently on a diet, so I guess food is on the mind. It got me thinking, what foods do I truly despise? Maybe a better way to put it might be, what foods/dishes would I refuse to eat? Of course, I am not counting completely weird dishes that the majority of people would not consume (think Bizzare Foods -Andrew Zimmern), but rather more normal, everyday dishes. 

Well I have only been able to come up with two things that I refuse to consume due to unsavory tastes: 
1) Root Beer - I absolutely loathe root beer. I can't even stand that nasty scent of it. 
2) raw onions - I can stand them if they are cut up really small or thin, but if I can taste that pungent scent, then bleccch! 

Other than these two, I will really eat anything. Am i just a human garbage dispoal or is anyone else as un-picky as me? What foods/dishes do you refuse to consume?


----------



## he beholds

Before I was married, I refused to consume fast food at all. My husband has s l o w l y worn me down and now it is not out of the question for me to go BY MYSELF through a BK drive through (at least during pregnancy).


----------



## dr_parsley

In terms of taste, coffee or grapefruit. Anything else is fine. But I do refuse foods on grounds other than taste - fat on meat and generally food which is too processed and cheap. God bless your diet!


----------



## ewenlin

I'm truly disappointed...

Root bear is a fantastic beverage.


----------



## TrueConvert

I actually seek out bizarre foods to eat; I thoroughly enjoy food of all sorts, and the only class of food I would stay away from is the soft, gelatinous types. Sea Cucumber, Cocks' combs, and the like. Other than that, fix me a plate!


----------



## ewenlin

The most bizarre food I've ever eaten was the balut in Philippines. Hard boiled egg.


----------



## TrueConvert

ewenlin said:


> The most bizarre food I've ever eaten was the balut in Philippines. Hard boiled egg.



Hold up: isn't balut actually an egg WITH the chicken fetus IN it still?
I think it is. I've seen it on Bizarre Foods and we also have a site in Manila, and our trainers told us much about it LOL. Did you eat the genuine balut, or a knockoff?


----------



## Vonnie Dee

Big FAT red line through lima beans for me.


----------



## ewenlin

TrueConvert said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most bizarre food I've ever eaten was the balut in Philippines. Hard boiled egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold up: isn't balut actually an egg WITH the chicken fetus IN it still?
> I think it is. I've seen it on Bizarre Foods and we also have a site in Manila, and our trainers told us much about it LOL. Did you eat the genuine balut, or a knockoff?
Click to expand...


Yes I ate the genuine one.  Come on, hard boiled egg can scarcely be called bizarre without some well.. bizarreness would it?


----------



## Marrow Man

Two things I cannot tolerate:

1) Garden peas (or English peas) that come in the silver LaSueur can. The smell when cooking is obnoxious.
2) Cabbage; smelling it cooking on the stove =


----------



## HokieAirman

ewenlin said:


> TrueConvert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most bizarre food I've ever eaten was the balut in Philippines. Hard boiled egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold up: isn't balut actually an egg WITH the chicken fetus IN it still?
> I think it is. I've seen it on Bizarre Foods and we also have a site in Manila, and our trainers told us much about it LOL. Did you eat the genuine balut, or a knockoff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I ate the genuine one.  Come on, hard boiled egg can scarcely be called bizarre without some well.. bizarreness would it?
Click to expand...



That is disgusting!

One food I about threw up eating was those orange fish eggs that comes with sushi. That was in Japan.


----------



## Tripel

I pride myself on liking just about every food, apart from the bizarro world as in the image above. The few exceptions are:

1) Green olives
2) Liquorice
3) Anything heavy on marshmellow, like Peeps or those Snowballs
4) Any dish heavy on mayonnaise


----------



## AThornquist

I eat just about anything. No kidding. Even on "Bizarre Foods" there have only been a few things I wouldn't be willing to eat (which includes the decomposing tofu at the Unique House of Stink). I have seriously low standards.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Im on a diet as well. Im on a " see-food diet". Get it, "see-food"?


----------



## steven-nemes

I don't eat very often, and most of the time I eat the same stuff. I am kind of picky. I don't really try exotic stuff.


----------



## Southern Twang

I've never had a fancy for sweet potatoes, though I would eat them if need be. Cornbeef and cabbage has never appealed to me, though I'd probably eat that too.


----------



## Berean

Thanks, Ewen! I'll try to erase that image from my mind by dinner time.


----------



## Laura

Yeah, I wouldn't miss that picture if it were removed from this thread. :O

The texture of marshmallows gets me as close to gagging as anything. And I tried an octopus dish once at a restaurant, because I had had fried octopus before and had liked it. The restaurant boiled it, or something, and served it in little balls of meat. They looked, felt, and perhaps tasted like _eyeballs_. Bad choice.


----------



## Turtle

*Ixnay On Eggay*



HokieAirman said:


> That is disgusting!




Agreed.  I would eat garden peas and cabbage on a bed of licorice topped with green olives, anchovies and a heavy mayonnaise sauce... then wash it down with two rootbeers... for every meal... before I would allow that chicken egg thing on my dinner table.


----------



## ClayPot

ewenlin said:


> The most bizarre food I've ever eaten was the balut in Philippines. Hard boiled egg.



I also had balut in the Philippines. It was well, interesting. I wanted to try dog while I was there, but they said you could only find it on the island Mindinao. I was bummed.


----------



## Rich Koster

I'll ad baluts to my list of vegetables and organ meats that would get classified as this


----------



## Hamalas

I don't eat food.


----------



## Athaleyah

I like lots of vegetables, and lots of international foods. But I will not eat:

1) Durian
2) Sea urchin
3) Liver or any product made from liver
4) Most any "weird" food such as that balut.
5) Those pig feet that come in a jar
6) Head cheese
7) Dark meat chicken or turkey


----------



## Mephibosheth

Ok,

First, I have a question:



Athaleyah said:


> I like lots of vegetables, and lots of international foods. But I will not eat:
> 
> 6) Head cheese



What's head cheese?

And I will not eat the following:

-Eggs (especially deviled. Blech!)
-Liver (I prefer to have a Bud-Lite instead, and put mine to good use, within moderation)
-Mushrooms (fungi, literally) 
-Mayonaisse (it'll kill you, anyway)


----------



## Berean

Don't forget tongue! Although I'm sure many here proudly eat it.


----------



## Athaleyah

Mephibosheth said:


> Ok,
> 
> First, I have a question:
> 
> 
> 
> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lots of vegetables, and lots of international foods. But I will not eat:
> 
> 6) Head cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's head cheese?
Click to expand...


Clear gelatin type thing with suspended chunks of meat from the head of some type of livestock animal (cows, pigs, etc). Some I've seen actually looks like its got chunks of brain it it.


----------



## JoyFullMom

yuck, yuck, yuck!!!! 

This is a NASTY thread! LOL!


----------



## Berean

*headcheese* Notes: This is made from parts of the *hog's head*, which are boiled together with spices and gelatin, then cooled and sliced. The result is a mosaic of meat chunks. It's good in sandwiches. Substitutes: sulze OR zungenwurst 

And then there's *Blutwurst, or blood sausage*, is made with *congealed pig or cow blood *and also contains fillers like meat, fat, bread or oatmeal. It is sliced and eaten cold, on bread.






I would never put any of this....stuff...in my mouth.


----------



## Mephibosheth

Athaleyah said:


> Clear gelatin type thing with suspended chunks of meat from the head of some type of livestock animal (cows, pigs, etc). Some I've seen actually looks like its got chunks of brain it it.



Well,

Gotta give them points for culinary creativity, I suppose. And it sounds better than that dead-chicken-in-the-egg thing or, say, haggis. But yeah, that is still pretty vile.


----------



## ewenlin

Athaleyah said:


> I like lots of vegetables, and lots of international foods. But I will not eat:
> 
> 1) Durian
> 2) Sea urchin
> 3) Liver or any product made from liver
> 4) Most any "weird" food such as that balut.
> 5) Those pig feet that come in a jar
> 6) Head cheese
> 7) Dark meat chicken or turkey



DURIAN! Oh yes, the Caucasian killer. It is absolutely fantastic. I will personally buy durians for anyone on PB who visits Singapore.

erm. You don't eat turkey?!?!?!?!


----------



## Athaleyah

ewenlin said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lots of vegetables, and lots of international foods. But I will not eat:
> 
> 1) Durian
> 
> 7) Dark meat chicken or turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DURIAN! Oh yes, the Caucasian killer. It is absolutely fantastic. I will personally buy durians for anyone on PB who visits Singapore.
> 
> erm. You don't eat turkey?!?!?!?!
Click to expand...


Durian... I know it is supposed to be delicious... but as far as I'm concerned that is the untastiest thing I've ever had in my mouth. It beats the time I chewed up the 1-A-Day vitamin as a child (it had a tasty candy coating, surely the inside would be good too... like M&Ms). Had the durian in some sugar wafer cookies. Both times led to the same desperate teeth brushing. 

I don't eat the turkey dark meat. I do eat the white meat. I should have phrased that better.


----------



## ewenlin

Durian cakes, Durian puffs, Durian flavored ice cream, Durian biscuits, Durian smoothies

Ah God's gifts to us...


----------



## Andres

Glad to see there are others here who are not picky and willing to eat from a wide range of foods. One other thing about my palate that I think might be interesting is that I love almost every food I eat to be spicy, and the spicier the better! When my wife cooks, she almost always adds chili powder or red pepper flakes to our dishes. I even purposely seek out products that are labeled "spicy". For example, we buy some spaghetti sauce from Hunts that is spicy and we buy taco seasoning that is already spicy. If a dish doesn't have anything spicy to it, I just douse it with tabasco. I am fortunate to have a wife that doesn't mind spicy foods either!


----------



## ewenlin

Andres, you'll love it in Asia... Ever consider missions work here?


----------

